# Cystectomy of 8 cm cyst on right distal mesosalpinx



## karenracer (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm questioning which CPT best fits this procedure since it was not an ovarian cystectomy and ovaries and tubes remained intact.  2011 Coding companion lists laparoscopic ovarian cystectomy as 58661 which  includes removal of adnexal structures.  58925 lists that the procedure be dones thru an abdominal incision.  My provider did the procedure thru the umbilicus with laparoscope.    Can someone help to clarify?


----------



## tcowboys07 (Oct 31, 2011)

58662 laparoscopic, Surgical; with fulguration  or excision of lesions of the ovary, pelvic viscera or peritoneal surface by  any method.

Leisa Stubbs RHIT, CCS, CPC-I, CPC-H


----------

